# Its Time To Start A New Loft



## Wingsonfire

I have a 6x16 now divided into 2 sections and I think I need one more lol, I am thinking around 6X12, I am running out of room here so building any bigger would be pushing it. I guess I could make individual breeding cages instead too and not build the new loft??? Just thinking out-loud here..... This is the loft that I have now...


----------



## spirit wings

I like that one, build another just like it!..lol..


----------



## garacari

I love that loft! In fact, I'm using it as a template for my (MUCH) smaller new breeding loft addition. I agree with Spirit Wings, make another one just like it!


----------



## Crazy Pete

I agree nice loft but make the next one bigger.
Dave


----------



## jeff houghton

Thats a nice loft ,similar to one of mine only mine has double sliding doors at the front.VERY NICE.


----------



## maniac

Go two stories if you are short of room.


----------



## jeff houghton

Two story lofts.HMMMM i would love one of them.A mate of mine sadly not with us now built one of them and it looked the dogs b....ks.He filled it with birds but because of complaints from neighbors the top half had to come down.Gutted was not the word.


----------



## Jay3

That's a really cute loft. Can you build a small one?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Might as well do something close to the loft I have, I got my flooring and purchased more than what I need to help pay for the loft hehehe, I am getting it for 1 buck a sq foot and selling it for 3. Also went down to the local Post Office and picked up some moving packages that have Lowe's coupons in them for 10% off and now am looking on Craigslist for people selling Home Depot Cards and Lowe's cards, you can usually find them for 20% less than the total on the card . I know I am cheap but hey give me a break  My baby boy is coming over to help me get rid of a old raised flower bed and then we will start construction!!


----------



## Jay3

Pictures as you go along would be great.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I will try to post more pictures than what I did on my first one


----------



## Action

*New loft*

I'm with you michael! I need a new loft for my old birds. I will be following your new build. I am still kicking ideas around-LOL- So you are way ahesd of me.
Take care.
Jack


----------



## chayi

keep us posted we learn alot thanks to all your ideas


----------



## Wingsonfire

Well I am not doing a new loft, I am building individual breeding pens(10) instead for right now  I also was thinking that they will be good for isolating new and sick birds and I will be guaranteed to know for sure who are the parents of the young birds. Its 30 ft long by 32 inches wide and will be around 3 ft tall. I used deck blocks and also dug down 8 or so inch's to pour a concrete footing for the deck blocks to sit on. It was a pain to get it all squared and level. If you are going to build something like this I don't know if I would do the solid 30 ft run or not again,here are a few Pict's.


----------



## Andyfitz

I bet it was a pain to get it square and level but it looks great so far keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Jay3

Good start, although I'm sure, time consuming. Thanks.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Here are a few more pictures, I was thinking I would have gotten more done today on it lol lol.....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks great. You will be tired after you build 10 of everything, doors etc.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Looks great. You will be tired after you build 10 of everything, doors etc.


I am aready tired..


----------



## Action

*Cool!*

Very nice.
Jack


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Very nice! My breeding pen is only about a quarter of that. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire, When the breeders are in their off season ( not rearing young ) will they be returned to a spacious loft to exercise or remain prisoners throughout the year? I would think they would be better off in a loft during the seperation period, but I quess that depends on what room you have. Just a thought. Greek Boy.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Greek Boy said:


> Wingsonfire, When the breeders are in their off season ( not rearing young ) will they be returned to a spacious loft to exercise or remain prisoners throughout the year? I would think they would be better off in a loft during the seperation period, but I quess that depends on what room you have. Just a thought. Greek Boy.


Good question, I will put them in a old bird loft and not keep them in the breeding pens more than one or 2 rounds..... I have only two prisoners as it is now so even letting them out is not out of the question either..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks to me like what your putting into that you could build a breeding loft.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Looks to me like what your putting into that you could build a breeding loft.


Thanks for reminding me of that


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire, eventually most of the 10 pens will be full with breeders from other top flyers that you purchased to build up or improve your line. Then what? I think Shadybug is right, you should of went with breeders loft. I'm sorry but it does make sense. Greek Boy.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

*Looks cool*

I am working on a similar design..based off of eyespyers breeding pen. I converted rabbit hutch made of 1/2" x 1/2" wire into 4 ea 2'x2' breeding pens. 

One problem I believe I am going to have is the cold winter nights. I am thinking I will need to cover the pen with a tarp at night (its what I am doing with my Aviary). What ideas do you have to minimize drafts if your breeding pen will have open front?


----------



## crosbeem

*Thumbs up!!*

Cool design. An unobtrusive hutch style breeding pens for pigeons. They could also serve as kit boxes for rollers or tipplers. A few people race pigeons from 'rabbit' hutch style coops for health reasons.
I like the way they are elevated so as to provide good ventilation and not to deep that the birds can't be got easily.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Got a little bit more done on it, installed braces on the bottom, side, top and got the roof decking installed. The wife asked me if I was half done, I said hell I dont know  time for a beer or 3....


----------



## Wingsonfire

jAxTecH said:


> I am working on a similar design..based off of eyespyers breeding pen. I converted rabbit hutch made of 1/2" x 1/2" wire into 4 ea 2'x2' breeding pens.
> 
> One problem I believe I am going to have is the cold winter nights. I am thinking I will need to cover the pen with a tarp at night (its what I am doing with my Aviary). What ideas do you have to minimize drafts if your breeding pen will have open front?


The back, top, ends and dividers will be solid so I am hoping that there will not be really bad on drafts, we will see...


----------



## zugbug13

Looking good so far. Charlie


----------



## Wingsonfire

I got the back on today, I used exterior B-C plywood, I think it is 3/8 thick.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Wow, you've made good progress! Keep up the good work!


----------



## crosbeem

*How good is that?!!..*

.....that loft looks a professional job!!!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

crosbeem said:


> .....that loft looks a professional job!!!


I agree good carpentry skills.


----------



## Guest

that is coming along very nicely , pretty soon your going to be planning your pairs and hearing squabs squeaking their way to the youngbird loft


----------



## Wingsonfire

I got the door opening done and the trim for the front and back also. Think I will get out the airless tomorrow and start painting what I have done so far so I can put in the 1 by 1/2 welded wire and install the roof....


----------



## GEMcC5150

It looks real good the only question is all of that cost effective?


----------



## Wingsonfire

GEMcC5150 said:


> It looks real good the only question is all of that cost effective?


No its not , but then again I guess it just depends on how you look at it, I wanted the piece of mind when I bred them that I will know for sure who is the Mom and Dad. I also wanted them to quarantine new birds when I get them and to also have a place to put sick birds to be able to keep a eye on them. I sure used a lot of them's lol lol.. I also may be over doing it as far as the construction but I do not want to have to build another one 10 years from now, I am hoping this one will last a good long while..


----------



## TN_PIGEON

Angle braces & cross members on the roof? Man, are you expecting a hurricane? 

That thing looks sturdy. Something tells me you are having fun.


----------



## Guest

your this far so theres no turning back now lol ...Im sure these breeding pens will last you a lifte time with that construction ,cant wait to see it when its filled with birds myself


----------



## hasseian_313

yah vary nice


----------



## Pigeon lower

LokotaLoft said:


> your this far so theres no turning back now lol ...Im sure these breeding pens will last you a lifte time with that construction ,cant wait to see it when its filled with birds myself


Whats up with LokotaLoft's user name, did the account get deleted or something?


----------



## Wingsonfire

I was wondering what happened to LokotaLoft also? I did get more done today, got some painting done and the wire floor in. I made a mess with the painting, it was mucho windy but made up for it with the floor, I used a air staple gun and it is the best thing since sliced bread  Its time for a beer or 3!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Its going to be real hard to keep those wide flat surfaces with the wire on them clean they won't scape very well. That's why i covered my new aviary floor with strips that way i can scrape them without any problems. I learned from experience. Other than that observation it looks really good. You will never regret building heavy but you might if you build to light. Watch the beer or you will end up with a crooked loft. LOL


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

That looks Fantastic..good job! I think I will redo the doors on mine before I share any pics. I converted 1/2" hardware cloth rabbit hutches and the doors are wire. Yours is hands down the best I have seen.

Question: With your paint sprayer did you have to dillute your primer to get it to flow right? I have KIllz primer that does'nt spray well not sure if I need to add mineral spirits or paint thinner to get it spray without clogging.


----------



## Wingsonfire

jAxTecH said:


> That looks Fantastic..good job! I think I will redo the doors on mine before I share any pics. I converted 1/2" hardware cloth rabbit hutches and the doors are wire. Yours is hands down the best I have seen.
> 
> Question: With your paint sprayer did you have to dillute your primer to get it to flow right? I have KIllz primer that does'nt spray well not sure if I need to add mineral spirits or paint thinner to get it spray without clogging.


They make mesh filters that you use with the paint to keep it filtered, thats what I use, you can find them at Home Depot or Lowes around the airless sprayers..


----------



## Wingsonfire

OK, I had a brain storm and was thinking why not make my dividers removable to be able to extend the space in the pens. This will add a lot of flexibility to the pens  Here are a few more pictures of my first removable wall.....


----------



## eyespyer

You are doing a great job. You will be very happy with it when you are done. Looking forward to seeing it completed.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## eyespyer

jAxTecH said:


> I am working on a similar design..based off of eyespyers breeding pen. I converted rabbit hutch made of 1/2" x 1/2" wire into 4 ea 2'x2' breeding pens.
> 
> One problem I believe I am going to have is the cold winter nights. I am thinking I will need to cover the pen with a tarp at night (its what I am doing with my Aviary). What ideas do you have to minimize drafts if your breeding pen will have open front?


Let's see some pic's


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

eyespyer said:


> Let's see some pic's


Mine isn't much to look at right now. I will probably tackle that project this weekend. When I build better doors then I think I will show some pics.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

What are you going to do with the space above the wall?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What are you going to do with the space above the wall?


I am going to make a templete and use plywood and trim it out with 1x2's or thats the plan anyway


----------



## Wingsonfire

TN_PIGEON said:


> Angle braces & cross members on the roof? Man, are you expecting a hurricane?
> 
> That thing looks sturdy. Something tells me you are having fun.


I am having fun building it for sure, I am really not that good at building things but I learn a lot from looking at what others have done here and other web sites on constructing stuff, I hope that someone will maybe learn something from my projects as I have from their's and believe me this thing aint perfect


----------



## Action

*Very nice*

Sure looks nice! I think you are going to love it. Lets see-10 pair 3 rounds better start making more room-LOL
Jack


----------



## Pigeon lower

Wanna build me a loft too  Aha.
Looking great.


----------



## zugbug13

Your pens are coming along very nicely. Removable dividers have a lot of upside. My individual pens are 48x24x24 and are dividable. I put the dividers in during the show season and put my show team in individual cubes prior to each show. Charlie


----------



## Wingsonfire

Did a little more today. The first wall I made fits in all of the supports, thats a good thing


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Now you only have 9 more dividers to go LOL Everything your doing looks great can't wait till the next pics


----------



## Wingsonfire

The roof got put on this morning, my son has a friend that does roofing and he and a helper came over around 9:00 and got finished at 11:00. I gave them 50 bucks so I think it was worth that for labor as I would have taken all day to do it and it would not have come out as nice. Now its time to get everything ready for family and friends to come over for Thanksgiving dinner and football  I forgot to add that it was 81 degrees yesterday and its 36 as of 11:30 am here in Fort Worth, looks like that will be the high or close to it for today lol.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I changed up the dividers and decided to go all the way to the top with them and it will work out better me thinks, the first one I had a picture of was scraped lol lol after thinking about it over a few beers...... Here are a few pictures of the new and improved ones, they are a little harder to remove but they wont be going out and back in more than one or two times a year  They are all finished now.... Me thinks its time for a beer or 3 again.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Pigeon lower said:


> Wanna build me a loft too  Aha.
> Looking great.


If we were closer I would for sure or at least help you on it


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

What are you going to do about the nails through the roof they may hurt the birds.


----------



## Frank-NC

wow, it's looking great. thanks for the pics , keep us updated.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What are you going to do about the nails through the roof they may hurt the birds.


I am going to staple wire mesh up at the top, maybe today I will get that done


----------



## GEMcC5150

Here is some food for thought.. The roofing nails that are comming through could be covered wiyh a sheet of ridge foam. I think it would go in easer than trying ti staple wire and might look better. It comes 1/2" or 1" think so it's easy to work with.. Jist a thought.


----------



## Wingsonfire

GEMcC5150 said:


> Here is some food for thought.. The roofing nails that are comming through could be covered wiyh a sheet of ridge foam. I think it would go in easer than trying ti staple wire and might look better. It comes 1/2" or 1" think so it's easy to work with.. Jist a thought.


Thanks for the tip. I already have a lot of the same wire that I used for the floor so I am going to try to work with it today and see what happens


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire, when your done with consruction of loft don't forget to give some time to figure out to keep cats, raccoons, and possums from hanging out under the loft and dreaming of how tastey those hatchlings are. You would be surprised how much destruction a pair of hungry raccoons could cause. Give it some thought. Looks great. All the best. Greek Boy.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Got the wire installed on the ceiling to prevent the birds from hitting the exposed nails from the shingles and installed a few wire panels too


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You could have taken a cut off wheel or reciprocating saw with a metal blade and cut them off


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You could have taken a cut off wheel or reciprocating saw with a metal blade and cut them off


I thought of that but I was worried it would loosen up the nails and cause problems with the shingles later on? One more picture lol, got the wire fronts on and thats it for today im thirsty..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Ok good job you can have 3 beers now. LOL


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Ok good job you can have 3 beers now. LOL


Thanks Mucho


----------



## GEMcC5150

You did a nice job on getting the wire up very clean install.


----------



## Wingsonfire

GEMcC5150 said:


> You did a nice job on getting the wire up very clean install.


Thanks Gem


----------



## Wingsonfire

One of our club members is good friends with Randy Goodpasture at the World Of Wings and sent my breeding pen pictures to him to look at, I am honored, COOL BEANS


----------



## HangsLoft

looking GOOD!


----------



## Wingsonfire

Got a little bit more done, put in the base supports and made my doors, I used 2x3's and cut them down to 2x1 1/8, put a dado on them and used my brad nailer and waterproof glue to hold them together so they should last a while. They took me two full days to make but came out pretty nice, I am going to have 2 doors per section. Anyway I am getting there, give me a beer!!


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire, excellent construction job on loft. Just wondering if you plan to use some kind of catch tray for droppings or will they just fall to ground below. I mentioned before about predators hanging out below bottom screen in the middle of night. This could deter the breeders from sitting tight on eggs. Then the eggs go cold and another wasted round. I"ve seen this happen before to friends with same kind of breeding pens. During day all is well, then during late night the fear starts and causes problems. Just give it some thought. All the best Greek Boy.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Reel nice doors.


----------



## Action

*Nice!*

Now lets see some birds in there! LOL Very nice job.
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire

Greek Boy said:


> Wingsonfire, excellent construction job on loft. Just wondering if you plan to use some kind of catch tray for droppings or will they just fall to ground below. I mentioned before about predators hanging out below bottom screen in the middle of night. This could deter the breeders from sitting tight on eggs. Then the eggs go cold and another wasted round. I"ve seen this happen before to friends with same kind of breeding pens. During day all is well, then during late night the fear starts and causes problems. Just give it some thought. All the best Greek Boy.


The droppings will just go to the ground and raked up. As far as predators, we live in a area that has been developed for over 50 yrs now so not many raccoons or opossums etc. One of our club members lives a block away and has not had any problems according to him using similar breeding cages.


----------



## Wingsonfire

All I am going to do today is cut all the wire for the doors which will take a few hours I am sure


----------



## TN_PIGEON

Wingsonfire said:


> G I used 2x3's and cut them down to 2x1 1/8, put a dado on them and used my brad nailer and waterproof glue to hold them together so they should last a while.


Fancy stuff. Sounds like somebody enjoys playing with the woodworking tools.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Really nice.....i love it


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire, I'm glad to hear you live in an area that is as free as possible of predators. I was concerned because I have seen what can happen and have heard many stories over last 30 some odd years. Even if they can't get in they will hang around and can cause stress to birds on eggs during the wee hours of the night. I'm glad you don't have that situation. I to lived in a residential area, but to be safe I placed a "Have a Heart" trap under the loft and caught several racoons, possums, and cats that I never saw or heard. They were all released miles away. All the best to you and your's. Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wingsonfire said:


> The droppings will just go to the ground and raked up. As far as predators, we live in a area that has been developed for over 50 yrs now so not many raccoons or opossums etc. One of our club members lives a block away and has not had any problems according to him using similar breeding cages.


Build a loft and they will come, Predators that is. I have never seen a raccoon around my lofts but 5 have been killed in a 100 yard stretch in front of my house in the last 6 months. The road is 100 ft from my loft so do you think they were ever around my loft? I have lived here 25 years and can't remember a **** killed on the road. You can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## West

Trapped a raccoon right outside my breeding loft with a Havahart trap. I knew it was visiting the loft every night looking for a way in as the loft is outside my bedroom window and I could hear it rattling. Not to mention our neighbors were losing a chicken every couple nights. Best thing to do if you're concerned with them is get a Havahart with some wet cat food.


----------



## zugbug13

I like the doors. You have been making good progress. As far as cutting wir I bought a cheap electricgrinder from Harbor Freight and a pack of cut off wheels. When there is a lot of wire to trim this makes the job easy and is worth the $20 to save the hands. Charlie


----------



## Wingsonfire

zugbug13 said:


> I like the doors. You have been making good progress. As far as cutting wir I bought a cheap electricgrinder from Harbor Freight and a pack of cut off wheels. When there is a lot of wire to trim this makes the job easy and is worth the $20 to save the hands. Charlie


Thanks for the door comments all, I should have gone to HF today as they are only a 1/2 a mile away lol, as it is my hand is almost too tired to hold a beer, I guess that is why I have two hands  

OK let me throw this question around, I am thinking about getting these or something like them to use as my feeders, they use them for rabbits but seem like they will work great for my setup, what say you??


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Depends on where you are going to put them.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Depends on where you are going to put them.


They are going to go on the outside of the breeding pens.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If you get a blowing rain the feed will get wet The open feed will be right inside the wire right. Are the lids water proof?


----------



## GEMcC5150

I have used them with rabbits and they work well.. Rain was never a problem there is some feed waste but minor. I think the time you will save will offset the feed cost. You doing a nice job I will have to step up on my next set of Lofts. LOL


----------



## Greek Boy

The feeders look good, just make sure no one else feeds out of them and contaminate feed. Make sure they are fool proof when it comes to opening to refill.


----------



## vangimage

I like your breeding pen, looks great I am making one similar too. Just trying to get any kind of ideas to help out. Actually got the idea from one of my pigeon friend.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Took some time but I did get the doors on today  With that many hinges I went and invested 5 bucks in a vix bit which is a centering drill also called a hinge drill that centers the hole in the hinge, it saved mucho time and all the holes came out dang near perfect, I would hate to even guess how much I have spent on this project, maybe 800.00? but I think I am down to less than 50 bucks to finish her up


----------



## Matt Bell

Wow, that is looking top notch!


----------



## Action

*Yes Sir!*

Yes Sir---------Very nice!
Jack


----------



## Frank-NC

looking really good and i think it'll last awhile. can't wait for warmer weather so i can start me a new loft.


----------



## PigeonVilla

Beautiful job on that breeding pen of yours , not sure why you need that upper door but still looks great non the less .


----------



## Jay3

PigeonVilla said:


> Beautiful job on that breeding pen of yours , not sure why you need that upper door but still looks great non the less .


Well it would allow you better access to the whole area for cleaning or whatever.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Jay3 said:


> Well it would allow you better access to the whole area for cleaning or whatever.


I have had a few people come by and look at it and all have said one single door is just to big if you have prisoners in them if that be the case, that they will escape sooner or late, so that is the main reason I made double doors. Its hard to please everyone lol lol


----------



## PigeonVilla

Wingsonfire said:


> I have had a few people come by and look at it and all have said one single door is just to big if you have prisoners in them if that be the case, that they will escape sooner or late, so that is the main reason I made double doors. Its hard to please everyone lol lol


Yes exactly my point, was thinking that in prisoners terms they could easily escape and the smaller the door the better , been there done that wont go there again lol still looks great though otherwise .


----------



## Jay3

Yes, the way you have them is much smarter, and safer.


----------



## Greek Boy

The two smaller doors is an excellent idea and will help keeping you from losing your breeders. The entire 10 pens came out very solid and well thought out. Beautiful construction job. I hope it serves you as well as you built it my friend. Knock 'em dead.


----------



## Wingsonfire

PigeonVilla said:


> Beautiful job on that breeding pen of yours , not sure why you need that upper door but still looks great non the less .


I forgot to add that I need it opened up all the way to get the dividers out also, so it was either one door or two small ones, I picked the two doors to keep bird losses to a minimum


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

great looking breeding pens! best of luck


----------



## Wingsonfire

Put some knobs on the doors today and messed around trying to get a idea for my door latches. I think I will use aluminum or stainless steel bar stock and cut it at .950 for
.250 then bring it down to .525 for 2.250 and drill a hole in the end of it for a lock or just a carabiner, the pict is a piece of .562 which is a little tight but it will give you a idea what I am going to make. I forgot I am going to drill a hole in each one and have a small lanyard attached so I wont lose them


----------



## eyespyer

You did a great job! post some pic's after you add some birds.

Thanks, I am sure you are happy that it is about done

Good luck


----------



## Wingsonfire

We had a few good days of pretty nice weather here so I figured I better get to painting the dividers, dowels etc. I will post a few more pictures this weekend.... Thanks everyone for all the nice complements so far on my breeding pens


----------



## TN_PIGEON

Wingsonfire said:


> Put some knobs on the doors today and messed around trying to get a idea for my door latches. I think I will use aluminum or stainless steel bar stock and cut it at .950 for
> .250 then bring it down to .525 for 2.250 and drill a hole in the end of it for a lock or just a carabiner, the pict is a piece of .562 which is a little tight but it will give you a idea what I am going to make. I forgot I am going to drill a hole in each one and have a small lanyard attached so I wont lose them


You must have a pretty extensive workshop. I've been using a hook made out of a coat hanger to hold my doors closed.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I do have a few tools  but I do not have a metal lathe  , a good friend of mine has a nice 9x20 metal lathe and a bridgeport mill that I will be using, maybe he will have them finished before I get over there as he can make them 10 times faster than I can  Its back to painting.......


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Why didnt you just buy latches you could lock? Or simple hook latches.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Why didnt you just buy latches you could lock? Or simple hook latches.


I guess I could, these are not costing me much, maybe 15 bucks total and a little time and I dont think anyone else will have any like this


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I was just concerned about kids or someone walking by and just pulling them out for the fun of it, but maybe that's not a concern where its at. It is a cool idea though.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I was just concerned about kids or someone walking by and just pulling them out for the fun of it, but maybe that's not a concern where its at. It is a cool idea though.


There will be flats milled on the end of them with a .200 to .250 hole, not sure of the hole size yet so I can lock them


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mill the middle and put a lock there save 10 locks im assuming you have to lock both ends


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mill the middle and put a lock there save 10 locks im assuming you have to lock both ends


One end will be close to a inch in diameter then will be cut down, it will basically look like a big nail so only one lock or caribeaner per pin will be needed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Got ya. You still need 20 locks. Man i wouldn't want to be you at feeding time LOL


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Got ya. You still need 20 locks. Man i wouldn't want to be you at feeding time LOL


Here is a pict of the pin for the most part


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That looks good should work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is what i use on all my doors although it would be to costly for your doors at 6 dollars each.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My thoughts are why lock a cage that has wire unless you have kids. If someone wants the birds they will just cut the wire, or bolt cut the lock. My safety feature is my dog and the three next door. They will tear the hell out of someone if they go back there.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I only lock mine when i go on vac or something like that. If someone wanted to get in mine they could just take the screws out of the hinges. I do have grand kids that i have to worry about sometimes.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I more than likely wont lock mine, just use a caribeaner. I did get a little bit more done, got one end of the lanyards swagged and make up my first shelf support for the nest bowls, now I just need to set up a production run on them


----------



## Wingsonfire

Stayed pretty busy today, made up the shelves, shelve supports and even made a few perches, beer time boys and girls


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Your not going to have boxes?


----------



## Feathered Dragons

hillfamilyloft said:


> My thoughts are why lock a cage that has wire unless you have kids. If someone wants the birds they will just cut the wire, or bolt cut the lock. My safety feature is my dog and the three next door. They will tear the hell out of someone if they go back there.


Well locks just keep honest people honest.


----------



## Feathered Dragons

Shadybug Lofts said:


> This is what i use on all my doors although it would be to costly for your doors at 6 dollars each.


I see you shop at lowes too.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Your not going to have boxes?


Not to question you but why would I need boxes in separate breeding pens, they are in a big box for the most part already ? I do have a bunch of nest fronts? They are pretty nice too but I was not planning on using them on this project...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I just thought that nesting on a shelf wouldn't be safe for the babies that's all. I just thought the bowls may get knocked off or the babies would fill off the shelf.


----------



## Jay3

Wouldn't a box also keep the babies out of any wind? I would just think that the birds would prefer a box also. Keep the babies warmer?


----------



## Wingsonfire

I may have to change things up if what I am doing right now does not pan out, and life goes on..


----------



## First To Hatch

mcox0112 said:


> I see you shop at lowes too.


Man, I wish I woulda seen it at lowes I didn't even see that thing just got some other lock instead.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

First To Hatch said:


> Man, I wish I woulda seen it at lowes I didn't even see that thing just got some other lock instead.


There there with all the hinges.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Did a little bit more today, had to custom fit all the shelves to fit against the back wall and added some dowels to help keep the shelves in place. All in all I am pretty happy with what I got done today


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If it were mine i would put a couple inch high lip around the front and sides of the shelves.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If it were mine i would put a couple inch high lip around the front and sides of the shelves.


Yes, I am going to do that tomorrow and hang my perches, I ran out of time today


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Looking great! Keep it up!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Ok lookin good.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I am thinking that I have about 3 full days of work(I think I said that to myself 3 days ago lol) to do, most of it painting 

If I can finish it before Christmas that will be my present for sure  Now I just need to plan my last small loft for this spring


----------



## GEMcC5150

Wingsonfire said:


> I am thinking that I have about 3 full days of work(I think I said that to myself 3 days ago lol) to do, most of it painting
> 
> If I can finish it before Christmas that will be my present for sure  Now I just need to plan my last small loft for this spring


Three days? That what I was thinling when I started the first loft. Any way look very nice We'll pray that you get it done this week. Like you we will be starting the 2nd and final loft this spring. Well at least the finnal loft for our site.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Wingsonfire

GEMcC5150 said:


> Three days? That what I was thinling when I started the first loft. Any way look very nice We'll pray that you get it done this week. Like you we will be starting the 2nd and final loft this spring. Well at least the finnal loft for our site.
> Merry Christmas


LOL I hear you on the construction, you guys got yours done pretty fast, I was impressed . I was just looking at this thread and when I started it November 6th so I think I did pretty good for a old man that dont really knows what he is doing for the most part  I forgot to to say Feliz Navidad to you and yours...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wingsonfire said:


> LOL I hear you on the construction, you guys got yours done pretty fast, I was impressed . I was just looking at this thread and when I started it November 6th so I think I did pretty good for a old man that dont really knows what he is doing for the most part  I forgot to to say Feliz Navidad to you and yours...


Old man. You should be 56 now thats an old man. I feel like it anyway. LOL


----------



## Reiki3

When I look at you guys you’re both young wiper snappers, but with a ton of knowledge. Being old has its advantages too.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

That is an amazing job and I have enjoyed reading your progress reports. Why have welded wire on the ceiling? To keep out mice and snakes?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Wayne Johnson said:


> That is an amazing job and I have enjoyed reading your progress reports. Why have welded wire on the ceiling? To keep out mice and snakes?


Thanks Wayne, dont know if it is amazing lol. The wire is to protect them from the roofing nails


----------



## Wingsonfire

WEll one more day that I did not get as much done as I wanted to  I did get all of the shelves finished and got 6 of the perches up, they will also double as a handle to remove the dividers, tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

What no beer.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> What no beer.


It is beer time ain't it  But you know what, thinking back or looking back on this, I do not know if I would have done much of anything different in the building of it. I am pretty happy the way it has turned out( really happy lol) and I really hope that someone will get some ideas from my pictures and maybe do something similar and add their own twist to it to satisfy their needs  And hey, anyone in the DFW are that wants to come over and get some ideas or just chew the fat the door is always open here!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I would be happy too. You did a beautiful job in a reasonable amount of time. I think it would have been done sooner if you would have stayed away from the beer. LOL Just kidding. I like it and you have some good carpentry skills. Did you crawl up inside there to install those shelves? LOL


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I would be happy too. You did a beautiful job in a reasonable amount of time. I think it would have been done sooner if you would have stayed away from the beer. LOL Just kidding. I like it and you have some good carpentry skills. Did you crawl up inside there to install those shelves? LOL


Your right lol I could maybe build a double decker in that lenght of time if I didnt drink mucho beer hahahha. I need to see if I can get up there and sleep on one if I dont clean up all my mess from building it 

Hey its all most finished I think, I walked around looking at it, looking at it, looking at it and was thinking well Ill be darned, just need to paint


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Great! When can my birds move in! They've been complaining about all the rain we've been getting out here and would prefer the nicer weather out their in fort worth.


----------



## Wingsonfire

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Great! When can my birds move in! They've been complaining about all the rain we've been getting out here and would prefer the nicer weather out their in fort worth.


I can tell you Henry that it was around 85 yesterday and its 51 now hahha, still not too bad for this time of year considering what we had last year around this same time


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Paint those legs. LOL Are you getting flooded out there I saw pic on the news where houses were floating around. I'd hate to see that loft float down to GEMcC5150s house


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Paint those legs. LOL Are you getting flooded out there I saw pic on the news where houses were floating around. I'd hate to see that loft float down to GEMcC5150s house


Fort Worth Here that is Henry lol, now the next few months may be a differnet story for our area.


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire, I think you did an excellent job and very professional. Just a thought, will there be some kind of boarder around the shelve to prevent young from falling down. All the best to you for the holidays.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Greek Boy said:


> Wingsonfire, I think you did an excellent job and very professional. Just a thought, will there be some kind of boarder around the shelve to prevent young from falling down. All the best to you for the holidays.


They all have edges on them


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I hate to be a downer but those sides won't hold anything in there not high enough.  sorry.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I hate to be a downer but those sides won't hold anything in there not high enough.  sorry.


It will keep the nest bowls from sliding out on the floor and that was my main concern.


----------



## Action

*Very nice!!!!!!!*

Dude! You are doing some really nice stuff! My nest bowls are on a shelf and so far-Keep fingers crossed- nothing has falling off. Can't wait to see you start breeding.
Great job!
Jack

PS You run out-a BEER come c me in CA. LOL


----------



## Wingsonfire

Finished up my door lock/pins and installed half of them today, It took me 2 1/2 days to make them. I never had run a lathe before or mill, my budddy set me up on the lathe and after about a hour or so of hands on training he turned me loose on making them. I learned a lot and enjoyed seeing the finished product


----------



## Action

*Nice!*

All I can say is NICE!
Jack


----------



## kurd4ever

those door locks seem really good..nice one


----------



## Jay3

Wingsonfire said:


> It will keep the nest bowls from sliding out on the floor and that was my main concern.



But it won't keep the babies from falling off the shelf, if they should get out of the nest bowl. They may not be able to get back up to the shelf.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Jay3 said:


> But it won't keep the babies from falling off the shelf, if they should get out of the nest bowl. They may not be able to get back up to the shelf.


I could have made a huge mistake in doing them like this, but then again I am thinking to myself , it ain't that bad, I have made much worse mistakes than this


----------



## Jay3

You could always build them up higher if you find that you need to.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It would be better if you did it before any birds are in there. The way i work is that if its any question then spend the time now,then have to disturb the birds later and on this one i think your going to have to do it. I would raise them as high as the nest bowl so you can still see the bird is sitting. I think your going to have problems with checking the babies as they grow when there in the back of the box and up high unless you have that figured out. If you could get behind you could put a door behind each shelf to easily check the babies.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Still trying to get it all finished up  I did get in my float valves for my automatic waterer's that I am going to try to make up


----------



## Wingsonfire

Here are a few pictures of my prototype waterer. Me thinks it is going to do its thing. I am just going to use gravity feed water to it by means of a water supply just above the waterer's to add the needed pressure to keep them going....


----------



## Wingsonfire

I am getting there on the waterer's, I have my holding tank, waterers are finished up and made up my valves for each one just in case one has problems and also picked up a screen filter to keep junk from clogging the float valves. I just have to put it all together now ..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That water after sitting there in that tank won't be very fresh in the summer when its hot out, did you ever feel how hot water gets in the summer in your garden hose when it lays there in the yard. Thats why i never designed an automatic waterer, to hard to keep it from freezing in the winter and fresh in the summer. You would have to have all your lines buried and your loft heated to make it work year round, just like a house. If those valves freeze they will break. What are you going to do when you have to clean and disinfect them every day unhook the piping? Maybe it doesn't freeze where you are. You are doing a nice job on it and the right way, but there are those concerns to think about. If it doesn't get cold where you live disregard those comments about freezing, although it would help anyone who may copy your design in cold areas.


----------



## JRNY

I agree with Shadybug. That hot summer heat hitting that that tank all day long. Is something to think about.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Even if the floats add water it will not be very fresh, unless you had a system to overflow them each time, and didn't have that barrel. I don't like to say anything about anyone's work. but i think they will have all the problems i discussed.


----------



## vangimage

Ive been reading your logs. I like your ideas. I am working on a similar individual breeding loft as well, copying a friend of mines' design. Not as complex and expensive as yours, cut something similar. Nice work by the way.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Did a little bit more today, got a lot of the plumbing done for the pens


----------



## Wingsonfire

vangimage said:


> Ive been reading your logs. I like your ideas. I am working on a similar individual breeding loft as well, copying a friend of mines' design. Not as complex and expensive as yours, cut something similar. Nice work by the way.


Thanks, I would love to see some picts of yours


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

You know what would be kind of nice is a water hydrant right next to that loft, so you could run a 2-3 foot garden hose to the water system. Would be handy for several things.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Chromie said:


> You know what would be kind of nice is a water hydrant right next to that loft, so you could run a 2-3 foot garden hose to the water system. Would be handy for several things.


I do have a sprinkler system that has a valve about 15 ft away that I can tap into and bring a outlet next to it? Let me think about that over a few beers


----------



## Matt Bell

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Even if the floats add water it will not be very fresh, unless you had a system to overflow them each time, and didn't have that barrel. I don't like to say anything about anyone's work. but i think they will have all the problems i discussed.


It doesn't freeze much in DFW and I don't think it gets cold enough to freeze a tank like that, considering the amount of water it would hold. I would agree about the summer thing, except with the design he has, these are breeding pens, and I would bet won't be used in the summer thus making all those summer problems null and void.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You probably right, but anyone wanting to copy it where its cold would have those problems that why i brought them up, I wasn't trying to be a smart a#$#. i wasn't sure how cold it got there. My main concern was how do you clean and disinfect them on a daily basis when there hooked to a line.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I would think you would have to add chlorine or bleach weekly to keep the slimeies away. I know it takes only about three days before drinkers start growing stuff if water is not changed daily. May also want to cover the tank to keep the sunlight out. Have less chance of algae bloom etc. Might build a box around it. If you think about it almost every NY city building has a water tower on the top. Same type system for humans. You might see what they do to the water in the tanks to keep it fresh.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I know the chlorine that I add to my hot tup is minimal to keep the water safe. I would think whatever you add would be minimal and not but say once a week. I was also thinking you could hook this up directly to your water line and get rid of the tank all together. Then the water added would always be fresh. You could put a valve on the line to regulate the pressure. Same way swamp coolers work in this part of the country. I would just plumb it off your sprinklers before the valve.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Thanks for all of the comments and suggestions guys, I am going to use a smaller holding tank, the tall one was right at 30 gallons and the one in the picture is right at 13 gallons which will provide right at 3 to 4 days of water if I done my math right. I am thinking to just add 5 to 7 gallons to it so it will not get stagnant , that way I will at to it every day or so. I do have a float that is rated to 100 psi that I will maybe use if and when I tap into my sprinkler line(this spring) and put it low enough to have around 5 gallons in it. The stand is a little over kill  I know but I am looking at enclosing the bottom part to store supplies etc... Anyway that is my thinking for today!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You could put a (prv) pressure reducing valve on, and make it about 35 psi. You could put one of those small refrigerators out there and put your container in it, pipe through the side they would have fresh water year round. You have such a cool setup there a fridge would make it cooler.


----------



## raftree3

Check this guys set up for watering http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD2pKU7UdGw&NR=1 . CBS's web iste shows their method also.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I have experience with automatic refill systems for aquariums. They almost always fail eventually and cause a headache. I believe your first idea of using the elevated tank to provide flow to the system is best. I have seen too many float valves stick and massive amounts of water from the city mains flow through and do a lot of damage. Your system limits how much damage can take place. If anything, put a faucet close to the tank so you can fill it with a hose. Never trust a float valve!


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You could put a (prv) pressure reducing valve on, and make it about 35 psi. You could put one of those small refrigerators out there and put your container in it, pipe through the side they would have fresh water year round. You have such a cool setup there a fridge would make it cooler.


I don,t know if the small supply lines can handle 35 psi, they do make a prv that will reduce the water pressure from 1 to 10 psi for around 70 bucks  that I have seen. do not know if I am ready to supply them with refrigerated water just yet.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

Wingsonfire said:


> I don,t know if the small supply lines can handle 35 psi, they do make a prv that will reduce the water pressure from 1 to 10 psi for around 70 bucks  that I have seen. do not know if I am ready to supply them with refrigerated water just yet.


you should think about this over a few beers, as I do...
oh speaking of which the beer would be closer to the loft too...


----------



## vangimage

Wingsonfire said:


> Thanks, I would love to see some picts of yours


Well I will take some pictures and up load them in a few days if possible. Very busy right now.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

raftree3 said:


> Check this guys set up for watering http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD2pKU7UdGw&NR=1 . CBS's web iste shows their method also.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex-iVOr0qes&feature=BF&list=ULYT3Y2zvi9iY&index=2

very nice videos for those that need ideas.


----------



## vangimage

*Loft*

Here is a picture of when I first started. I have not finished yet. I have made progress though. I have more picture some how I am unable to upload those picture for this site. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1408&pictureid=15949[/IMG]15949


----------



## sreeshs

raftree3 said:


> Check this guys set up for watering http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD2pKU7UdGw&NR=1 . CBS's web iste shows their method also.


Thanks for the link


----------



## Wingsonfire

I got the watering system all hooked up today and it actually works


----------



## bhymer

What is the size of each breeding cage ????? I must have missed it. Also, great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wingsonfire

vangimage said:


> Here is a picture of when I first started. I have not finished yet. I have made progress though. I have more picture some how I am unable to upload those picture for this site. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1408&pictureid=15949[/IMG]15949


Looks great so far!!


----------



## Wingsonfire

bhymer said:


> What is the size of each breeding cage ????? I must have missed it. Also, great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The inside dimensions are 36" wide, 30" deep and the height in the front is 33" and slopes down to 28" in the back, hope this helps you..


----------



## vangimage

Wingsonfire said:


> Looks great so far!!


Thanks, I am about done with this project but unable upload any more pictures. It states upload failed.


----------



## PigeonVilla

I think any thing that resembles the breeding cages that you can buy from most pigeon supply places will work or you can just buy some breeding cages and keep them in some sort of shed as well and it would work fine like these http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?category=ALL&no=396&searchpath=9236860 but from what I see you did a great job so far.


----------



## Wingsonfire

PigeonVilla said:


> I think any thing that resembles the breeding cages that you can buy from most pigeon supply places will work or you can just buy some breeding cages and keep them in some sort of shed as well and it would work fine like these http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?category=ALL&no=396&searchpath=9236860 but from what I see you did a great job so far.


I think that you can use about any type of cage setup as long as they are large enough.


----------



## vangimage

I was finally able to up load my pictures. I had to use a lower megapixel mode, go figure. This if my first crack at making individuals.























Closeup of the sections.[/IMG]


----------



## vangimage

Heres a picture of my first loft/ main loft. Not the best but it was my first try well okay a modification of my first try.


----------



## Wingsonfire

vangimage said:


> I was finally able to up load my pictures. I had to use a lower megapixel mode, go figure.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/pictur...ictureid=16009
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/pictur...ictureid=16010
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/pictur...ictureid=16011
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/pictur...ictureid=16012


Its looking great, is that a peach tree I see in one of the pictures


----------



## vangimage

Avocado, and several other fruit trees. However I do have peach trees too. Foggy here in my neck of the woods. Starting to clear up and its 2 in the after noon.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Well, me thinks I am pretty much finished with the pens. Cock birds will be going in this week.....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Lookin gooooood


----------



## vangimage

Looks very nice, I would make that many sections if I had the time and budget for it. Very nice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

What are you going to do with all those birds 10x2x 3 rounds 60 birds. LOL


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

Very Nice!!


----------



## confederatemule

How many pairs per breeding box?


----------

